# NEU: Fractal Design Core 3300 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *NEU: Fractal Design Core 3300 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

					Neben dem Define R5 PCGH-Edition gibt es ab sofort ein weiteres PCGH-Gehäuse von Fractal Design. Das Core 3300 PCGH-Edition ist deutlich günstiger als die R5-Serie und dank der PCGH-Optimierungen einen Blick wert.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *NEU: Fractal Design Core 3300 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*


----------



## bootzeit (22. Oktober 2015)

Hmm....ich sehe von der Dämmung nichts auf den Bildern  ?


----------



## crash0verwr1te (22. Oktober 2015)

Kurios ich schon.  Weil Wände halt geschlossen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (22. Oktober 2015)

Die Dämmung kann man _erahnen_, auf Bild 8 in der durchbrochenen Mainboardrückwand, auf Bild 9 link neben dem Lüfter und auf Bild 10 im Deckel. Dazu muss man aber sehr genau hinsehen und das Material schon mal in Echt gesehen haben. Ideal wäre die Innenseite einer ausgebauten Seitenwand.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. Oktober 2015)

Guter Hinweis, habe dazu noch ein Bild eingefügt: NEU: Fractal Design Core 3300 PCGH-Edition - Bildergalerie, Bild 3


----------



## DKK007 (22. Oktober 2015)

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Platz für CPU-Kühler und GPUs aus?

Wie viele HDD/SSD-Schächte sind vorhanden?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Oktober 2015)

Sehr schön, um auch sehr gute Gehäuse im mittleren Preissegment kaufen zu können
Wenn es jetzt noch eine PCGH-Variante des Core 2500 für Sparfüchse geben würde.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. Oktober 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie viele HDD/SSD-Schächte sind vorhanden?



Da ändern sich die Spezifikationen im Vergleich zur Standardversion nicht: Fractal Design


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (23. Oktober 2015)

Inwieweit verändern sich die Temperaturen in dem Gehäuse ?


----------



## alalcoolj (25. Oktober 2015)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> Inwieweit verändern sich die Temperaturen in dem Gehäuse ?



Würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## sinchilla (26. Oktober 2015)

> Außerdem wurde der Lüfter komplett schwarz lackiert.


 euer armer praktikant...ich hoffe doch der lack is lösungsmittelfrei.

schreibt doch lieber das ihr schwarze lüfter genommen habt


----------



## Gast20190527 (28. Februar 2016)

Warum immer geschlossene Oberseiten? Ich mag den Airflow wenn oben ein Lüfter rausbläst, mit einer GTX 980ti hat man auch teilweise in den Games unter Last schon seine 75 Grad trotz eines solchen Airflows.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (1. März 2016)

Das ist Geschmackssache, der Optik und Stabilität zuliebe mögen wir es mit geschlossener Oberseite, sieht auch wertiger aus.


----------



## captainawesome87 (2. Mai 2016)

Besitze es seit einer Woche. Das Gehäuse ist einfach nur genial und sieht auch noch gut aus.


----------

